

Show HN: RapGenii – Contribute to crowdsourced rap lyrics - drajan
http://www.rapgenii.com/

======
norswap
Surprise! It even has the NodeJS rap:

    
    
      Javascript is the shit
      so nodeJS kinda kills it
      Armed with my laptop, running NodeJS
      Got my callback functions, you know I'm dangerous
      Hit that localhost, cruisin on express
      if you're using flask, you haven't experienced the best
      nodemon is my jam
      fixing my mistakes, like my fam
      People who hate on JS are so crass,
      about to go nodejitsu on their ass

------
alexivanovs
So, how do you go about spelling this?

RapGEN-aiiii?

~~~
drajan
It's a play off of RapGenius (but the plural) so it's pronounced: rap-genie-
eye

------
hhorsley
Sick

